# ThirtyTwo Prime Boots



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Does there look to be any significant changes in the level 3 liner from previous years? I may get the primes eventually, I ride 2 year old TM twos now and really like the liner though. 

I also thought the 32 footbed was good quality, but my feet don't get tired as easily since I went to the Remind medic insoles. If you compare them side by side out of the boot, you can tell your foot is held better by the Remind setup. That said I could easily handle the 32 insoles...


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Not sure if the Level 3 liner has changed from previous years since the Lashed I had last season and had Level 2 liners. I doubt there was any significant change though. If you post a picture of your liners up I'm happy to compare for you.


----------



## Raeglatem (Jan 3, 2015)

What size Prime did you end up going with and what size street shoes do you wear? 

My local shop measured me at about 26.5cm and although I wear a size 9 for everything the shop is suggesting i go 8.5.

Wearing a Level 1 liner in 8.5 (they didn't have the Level 3 in 8.5) all my toes were completely scrunched. Jumping to a size 9 had just my one toe scrunched which I expect to correct as the boots pack out. 

I'm curious as to exactly how much these boots really do pack out especially considering the heat molding.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I wear size 10 in ThirtyTwo boots -- both in the Lashed and these new Primes. 

My street shoes vary based on the brand, but range from 9.5 to 10.5 US size. I have a brannock device and my longest toe measures about 10.25 on it. My longest toe using the tape measurement method to get the mondo size is 27.3 cm. The 9.5 boots are a bit too snug in the toe box on my longer (right) foot and cause my second toe to curl under too much. With the size 10 boots, they are snug in the toe box and feel great once I'm in a riding position. They still feel great after 15 days in them riding about 7 hours a day. Keep in mind that I also use Remind Cush insoles.

EDIT: I wanted to clarify that I didn't try on the Primes in 9.5 since my local shop didn't carry them. I did try on a pair of TM-TWOs that use the same Level 3 liner in both the 9.5 and 10 for reference though. 

Check out this tool that Wiresport created: Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing
It says I should be a 9.5 snowboard boot and switches to a 10 at 27.6cm, so I'm borderline. So much of proper boot fit is based on your particular foot shape, so what works for me may not work for others. I'm happy with the 10s though. I'll keep you posted after I get another week or two in them this season. As I mentioned in the initial review, the nice part of these liners is they come with a pocket where you can stack "O" rings in case you start to get some heel lift. I haven't had to use any yet. I'm just thinking that if they start to pack out after 30 - 40 days slipping in one of those may help. 

It sounds like you're in a similar position, but about 1 size down from me. Based on my experience, you should be fine with a size 9 -- but I'd definitely try them on again and walk around in both the 8.5 and 9 for 20 minutes each before deciding. If you can manage the 8.5 without too much discomfort I'd say go for them. I just couldn't deal with the toe curling on the 9.5s. 

Good luck...I'll keep you posted as the season progresses.


----------



## Raeglatem (Jan 3, 2015)

DevilWithin said:


> I wear size 10 in ThirtyTwo boots -- both in the Lashed and these new Primes.
> 
> My street shoes vary based on the brand, but range from 9.5 to 10.5 US size. I have a brannock device and my longest toe measures about 10.25 on it. My longest toe using the tape measurement method to get the mondo size is 27.3 cm. The 9.5 boots are a bit too snug in the toe box on my longer (right) foot and cause my second toe to curl under too much. With the size 10 boots, they are snug in the toe box and feel great once I'm in a riding position. They still feel great after 15 days in them riding about 7 hours a day. Keep in mind that I also use Remind Cush insoles.
> 
> ...


Awesome info! I'm in the exact same shoe (no pun intended) as you but like you said one size down. I came across the wiresport tool just after my post and I too am on the last size for 8.5 or the first size for 9. Based off of what I experienced, the 8.5 just had too much toe curling for me and I'll be going with the 9. Worst case, the Prime's have plenty of features to prevent heel lift.

Definitely would love to hear further updates though down the road on how they've held up for you.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Happy to help...good luck with your new boots! I'll definitely post an update later this month after I get some more time in them.


----------



## Raeglatem (Jan 3, 2015)

So here's a question, Between the Prime's and the TM-Two's, which would you recommend? Looks like the only difference is the inclusion of the "Power Wrap Cage" on the Prime's which pushes them to the stiffest rating. 

The TM-Two's are definitely a bit cheaper so trying to make a good purchase here.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

You can't go,wrong with TM-Twos...tons of members on here love them. I've only tried them on and liked them, but have no days on the mountain with them. Someone else could better describe how they feel riding with them. I went with the Primes since I was looking for the stiffest 32 possible safter breaking my ankle at the end of last season.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Raeglatem said:


> So here's a question, Between the Prime's and the TM-Two's, which would you recommend? Looks like the only difference is the inclusion of the "Power Wrap Cage" on the Prime's which pushes them to the stiffest rating.
> 
> The TM-Two's are definitely a bit cheaper so trying to make a good purchase here.


That is not the only difference. But if you needed/wanted the Prime, you would know.

(ie I'm not being a dick. I'm saying if you were looking for really stiff boots, you would know. So, unless you are looking for super stiff boots, the TM2 would probably do the trick)


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Raeglatem said:


> So here's a question, Between the Prime's and the TM-Two's, which would you recommend? Looks like the only difference is the inclusion of the "Power Wrap Cage" on the Prime's which pushes them to the stiffest rating.
> 
> The TM-Two's are definitely a bit cheaper so trying to make a good purchase here.


I would go with the TM twos if I was you, they're super comfortable and pretty responsive. Never had cold or sore feet either. But try them on first


----------



## Raeglatem (Jan 3, 2015)

Yea I actually had the chance to try on the TM-Two's and in my size (here's to hoping the store still has them tomorrow). 

They were a great fit and the stiffness was perfect (I couldn't imagine more). I think I will save myself the $80 difference to apply elsewhere (need a new backpack to carry action cams to the slopes).


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Good call. Having decent boots made way more difference for me than having a decent board.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Quick update: 20 days with the 32 Primes so far this season and they still feel great. I can tell they are broken in now, yet no issues with heel lift due to them packing out. I had to replace the laces on them since I like mine laced up tight and the eyelets ate into them. Easy enough to fix...the hard part was finding laces in the right length. I bought some on eBay and also contacted 32 to see if they sold them. they don't, but ended up sending me a new pair for free (with a few stickers too). 

Very happy with the responsiveness and comfort of these boots. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Raeglatem (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice, I finally got my pair in size 9. Have my first trip of the season this weekend. Had to get them heat molded twice in store (didn't use toe caps the first time around). The boots are crazy solid feeling with very minimal flex if any. The toe box is a bit tight for me atm and should prove to be interesting these first few days so I hope it packs out more.

I do have a very slight heel lift on my right boot but am hoping that properly lacing them on the slopes will address this. Not going to lie, had I known that BOA's address heel lift more easily than traditional laces I may have gone with them. Then again, no BOA boot atm has the stiffness and what I imagine will be the responsiveness of these boots.

Oh, and they look awesome in black.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I started riding the TM-Two's last season. I went to themfrom the Lashed. Both were good boots, but I love the TM-Two's... Awesome boot, comfortable, no heel lift and I did put some Reminds in them.. Used the Cush, but trying the medic to compare this weekend.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the 32 lashed and they work fine for the park and when I play around all over the hill. 

New for this year is my Lib Tech TRS HP. Intended for All-Mountain and more carving style of run. I equipped them with my old Cartel bindings but I am looking for the Genesis or Diode. 
So far I must tie the boots really tight and retie them a couple of times during a days run in order to get the stiffness and response I want. 

Since the 32 lashed fits well I would like to stick with them. But I am looking for a stiffer boot than the Lashed. Is the TM somewhere in the middle of Prime and Lashed? 
How are the Focus compared to TM?

Another thing I like with the Lashed is the velcro keeping to tongue on spot. With previous boot I had a big problem with that. 
Has TM velcro?


----------



## Raeglatem (Jan 3, 2015)

SGoldwin said:


> I have the 32 lashed and they work fine for the park and when I play around all over the hill.
> 
> New for this year is my Lib Tech TRS HP. Intended for All-Mountain and more carving style of run. I equipped them with my old Cartel bindings but I am looking for the Genesis or Diode.
> So far I must tie the boots really tight and retie them a couple of times during a days run in order to get the stiffness and response I want.
> ...


Great choice on board. Just picked up the 2014 model. The Velcro is really strong (and a wide enough patch) on those models. Also riding old Cartel's so we'll see how that performs. From what I've read, the Prime's hold their tightness through a day of riding, the TM-TWO's are basically the same boot just a little less stiff (doesn't include the "Power wrap cage" which God knows what it does).


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

I am just curious how much you weigh and if you are an aggressive rider? I am 135lbs and not very aggressive. I am currently on 32 Lashed and think they might be getting a little soft. I'm concerned with going stiffer because of my size/ride style.

The TM2 seems like a good choice. I think the 32 fits me well.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

My weight range is between 160 to 165. I wouldn't say I'm an overly aggressive rider. I just like to know body movements translate directly to the bindings and board, rather than the sloppy feeling my broken in 32 Lashed were giving me. I could feel like there was a lag in responsiveness wearing them. I don't ride park, so for me it is more about responsiveness. I carry speed at times and I also like to make wide turns cruising the mountain on days that aren't crowded.


----------

